# Ju Ku Kai



## phlaw (Apr 6, 2007)

Not sure on the spelling, but does anyone have any info on a style called "Ju Ku Kai".  I remember a friend trained in this back in college, but I have not heard much about the style.

Just curious.

Thanks


----------



## MJS (Apr 6, 2007)

This thread found in Horror Stories should provide some insight.


----------



## Carol (Apr 6, 2007)

*Moderator Note: 

Thread moved to Horror Stories.*

*- Carol Kaur - *
*- MT Moderator -*


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh man, just when I had forgotten about these guys...​


----------



## phlaw (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow, I realize now why I haven't heard of it in a while.  After reading that I do remember my friend actually testing and having to get kicked in the groin for part of his test.  I thought it was funny that he waited to quit until after his test....

Thanks for the link.


----------

